

Ubisoft Steals ‘No-CD Crack’ to Fix Rainbox 6: Vegas 2 - azharcs
http://torrentfreak.com/ubisofts-no-cd-answer-to-drm-080718/

======
omouse
WTF? This is _gaming_ news.

